# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me tabele/mesazh gabimi.

## FierAkja143

Cdo 2-3 min (ketu dhe 1 muaj apo me shume) del aty ku eshte ora nje tabel e verdhe qe thot "the file or directory (dhe tregon kush file eshte) is corrupt and unreadable. Please run the chkdsk utility"

Kush di ca eshte kjo chkdsk utility dhe si ta perdor?

----------


## Sentinus

Mos te thote per direktorine e temporary internet files ?

--- shko tek my computer ,  right click in c: , properties ,  Tools , CHECK NOW 
ose mund ta gjesh si opsion scandisk.

----------


## benseven11

shiko nje here kete faqe 
http://support.microsoft.com/default...176646&sd=tech

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Te nderuar eksperte kam nje problem:

1}Nese une vendos te installoi dicka me ane te cd nuk me lejon
2}Nese une deshiroi te bej download dicka perseri nuk me lejon
 Mesazhi ne te cilen me del eshte,

a}Preparing to install,por per fat te keq nuk installohet duke nxjerr nje mesazh tjeter.

1}Error 
2}Windous maybe is in safe mode,por i kam kontrolluar nuk eshte ne safe mode, sepse  shtypa F8  dhe shtypa ``Start windows normaly``,
ne te cilen jam i sigurte.

3}Me thote mund te jete ndonje problem ne installimin e dritares,ne te cilen nuk pranon new hardware.

PS:Dritarja ne te cilen perdor eshte XP PROFESIONAL e installuar vete.


Nese dikush mund te me ndihmoi sadopak flm.

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## edspace

Shkruaj gabimin e plote qe te jep windows ashtu sic eshte ne anglisht. Gjithnje i njejti mesazh te del?

Dy arsye qe me vijne ne mend:
Ti nuk mund te kesh leje (nuk je administrator) per te instaluar programe te reja.
Nqs eshte kjo arsyeja, duhet te marresh ndonje mesazh "you do not have access".  Ka ndonje njeri tjeter qe futet me tjeter llogari?

Hard Disku mund te jete mbushur ne maksimum dhe nuk lejon te instalohet gje tjeter. Per te kontrolluar sa vend bosh te ka ngelur, shko tek *my computer*, kliko me butonin e djathte mbi hard diskun c:\ dhe shko tek *properties*. Aty do lexosh *free space*; eshte mire te kesh te pakten rreth 500MB vend bosh.

----------


## mad

*=)*

kontrollo KETU
beji download MSWINERR.ZIP dhe instalo programin.  mund te gjesh nje zgjidhje per problemin tend. 

ose mundohu te postosh te gjithe Error-in qe te shfaqet.

{^_^}

----------


## Kleidi

Pershendetje ...
  Me ka dale i error ne pc... Sa here  hyj ne explorer te my computer dhe hyj neper hdd qe kam me del nje dritare me nje error qe se kuptoj se ca qellimi ka. Ajo dritare me jep nje mundesi te veteme... nje buton qe kur e klikoj me mbyll explorerin e my computer dhe me nxjerr nje report error qe pasi i bej Send Error dhe Close nuk ben me asnje veprim ...
  Mund te me ndihmoni ???

JA print screen e errorit

----------


## Edmondii

me duket se ke virus. 
ndiq kete link edhe download the program.

http://iolo.com/sm/6pro/download.cfm

 pastaj install it and perdor the 30 dite trial version. te jep mundesine to update the antivirus database edhe kur te mbarosh installimin perdor keto me poshte:

1) Protect-> Virus Protection->Full System Scan
2) Protect->Eliminate Spyware->Start Spython wizard.
3) Clean->Clean your Tracks

edhe ne qofte se keto ste ndihmojne ti duhet ta gjesh virusin edhe manualy delete it.

Just my 2 cent worth

----------


## Kleidi

Nuk eshte virus ai besoj pasi kjo kur del me jep nje link qe me rejton ne system and maintance te settings - control panel , dhe atje se ca duhet bere se marr vesh ... 
  Ndonjeri di te me thote ca mund ti beje kesaj qe mos dale me???
 I bera scan pc me bitdefender 8.0 full licensed dhe full updated, ms antispyware, Spybot search and destroy dhe kam Zone alarme 6.0 full licensed dhe updated...

  Nejse ... faleminderit per ndihmen ...

----------


## benseven11

Per te gjetur kush ta jep gabimin,ndiq kete rruge.
Klik Start/run.Ketu fut eventvwr Klikon ok dhe ne figuren si me poshte,klikon ne panelin majtas ne aplikacion.Shiko rreshtin me ikone te kuqe error.Shiko anash,nen kollonen Event.Ka nje numer te gabimit aty,quhet ndryshe event ID.Ne rastin e figures,numri i gabimit eshte 7024.Klikon 2 here te rreshti i gabimit.Aty kopjon pershkrimin e gabimit,Event ID  numrin dhe i fut ne forum.
Pastaj klikon ne panelin majtas ne sistem.Ne panelin djathtas shiko rreshtat me ikone gabimi te kuqe.U klikon 2 here dhe merr Event ID, si numer dhe pershkrimin me poshte.

----------


## Kleidi

ka shume errore lale.po ti postoj nje e nga nje
Error : 1002  Pershkrimi: Hanging application IEXPLORE.EXE, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000. * 3 here rrjesht eshte kjo*

1001   - Fault bucket 239363131.
1000 - Faulting application winamp.exe, version 5.1.1.143, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00000010.
11706   - Product: Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 -- Error 1706. Setup cannot find the required files.  Check your connection to the network, or CD-ROM drive.  For other potential solutions to this problem, see C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\1033\SETUP.CHM.
1000 - Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00000000.
1002 - Hanging application bsplayer.exe, version 1.0.0.811, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1002 - Hanging application mshta.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1002 - Hanging application firefox.exe, version 1.0.6.0, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1000 - Faulting application ypager.exe, version 7.0.0.437, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, fault address 0x00018fea.
1002 - Hanging application oDC.exe, version 0.3.0.6, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1001 - Fault bucket 127043675.
1001 - Fault bucket 00733296.
1000 - Faulting application drwtsn32.exe, version 5.1.2600.0, faulting module dbghelp.dll, version 5.1.2600.2180, fault address 0x0001295d.
1002 - Hanging application ResHacker.exe, version 3.4.0.79, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1001 - Fault bucket 126637809.
1001 - Fault bucket 70918403.
1002 Hanging application Dreamweaver MX 2004 Installer.exe, version 4.0.100.1190, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1000 - Faulting application speed2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module speed2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x001794f7.
1001 - Fault bucket 149474880.
1000 - Faulting application videosecurity.exe, version 3.0.0.8, faulting module videosecurity.exe, version 3.0.0.8, fault address 0x0003bb6f.
1000 - Faulting application fifa2005.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module fifa2005.exe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x001c3fc1.
1002 - Hanging application GameFace.exe, version 2.5.0.5, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.
1000 - Faulting application lc4setup.exe, version 2.11.15.0, faulting module lc4setup.exe, version 2.11.15.0, fault address 0x00001ae9.
1000 - Faulting application 123pwdrec_setup.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module 123pwdrec_setup.exe, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00001387.
5003 - The description for Event ID ( 5003 ) in Source ( TrueVector Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: LoadNTDeviceDriver; Access is denied.
5011 - The description for Event ID ( 5011 ) in Source ( TrueVector Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: [SAPI] 253 C:\WINDOWS\system32\vsdatant.sys
5011 - The description for Event ID ( 5011 ) in Source ( TrueVector Service ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: [SAPI] 249 2
1002 - Hanging application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

*Kjo qe per application*


Tani per System ...

8003 - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer REBORN that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A58-4CA4-AD. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.
  4 here kjo

4321  -  The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 86.104.182.157. The machine with the IP address 86.104.182.136 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

8003 - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer COOKIE-HCG3XNWQ that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A5. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

4321 - The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 86.104.182.157. The machine with the IP address 86.104.182.91 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

8032 - The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A58-4CA4-ADAA-0EAA5816DEA4}. The backup browser is stopping.

1   -  The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC000007F' while processing the file 'NeroDigital.ini' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'.  It has stopped monitoring the volume.

8032 - The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A58-4CA4-ADAA-0EAA5816DEA4}. The backup browser is stopping.

8003 - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer REBORN that believes that it is the master browser for the domain on transport NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A58-4CA4-AD. The master browser is stopping or an election is being forced.

4321  -  The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 86.104.182.157. The machine with the IP address 86.104.182.156 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.


8009 - The browser was unable to promote itself to master browser.  The computer that currently believes it is the master browser is HERCULES.


1112  -  Failed to register for user printing preferences change notification.  Open the Services snap-in and confirm that the Printer Spooler service is running 


59  -  Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.

58  -  Syntax error in manifest or policy file "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" on line 9.

8032  - The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{E289EEEC-4A58-4CA4-ADAA-0EAA5816DEA4}. The backup browser is stopping.
1003 -  Error code 1000008e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 bfad78c8, parameter3 eb0acb14, parameter4 00000000.

1003  - Error code 1000000a, parameter1 9d086240, parameter2 00000002, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 8051ec1c.


Keto jane por qe perseriten disa here pothuajse te gjitha ...  Kishte shume dhe nga ato qe shkruanin warning ... 
  Shpresoj te kuptosh ndonje gje nga gjithe kjo gjullurdi qe u be ketu ... Dhe te falenderoj shume per postimin dhe interesimint tuaj ...

----------


## benseven11

Gabimet e aplikacioneve


Gabimi me ID Nr 1002
Ky gabim ndodh kur eksploreri nuk pergjigjet ose pergjigjet me vonese.Gjithashtu ndodh edhe kur ndonje program nuk pergjigjet.
Shkaqe te tjera qe japin gabimin 1002.
Shiko perseri tek Eventviewer.Ne qofte se nen kategori shef numer 101,
per kete gabim 1002,atehere ka problem me karten e rrjetit(NIC card).
Kartes duhet ti behet azhurnim drajverit,ose te zevendesohet me nje te re. 
--
Mund te jete problem i copes se memorjes RAM e cila nuk arrin te beje ne rregull korrektimin automatik te gabimeve,kur ajo ruan informacionin ne memorje(chipsat e zinj).Ndrrimi i memorjes Ram e fikson problemin.
--
Kete gabim e japin edhe ndonje aplikacion qe ekzekutohet ne ambjent Dos.Keto aplikacione jane 16 bit.Per ta rregulluar duhet te shkosh ne kontroll panel/sistem/performance/settings/advanced/virtual memory.Vlera e memorjes virtuale(page file duhet jete 1.5 here me e madhe se madhesia e ramit ne Mb.Kjo eshte vlera qe rekomandon mikrosofti.
--
Kete gabim e shkakton ndonje toolbar,ose plugin i shtuar ne explorer dhe mikrosoft ofice.Shkohet ne Kontroll panel/add remove programs dhe cinstalohet toolbari,ose pluginsi.Per plugins dhe tollbar nje opsion tjter eshte caktivizimi.Psh caktivizo office plugin tek Nortoni.Mbyllet eksploreri.hapet dhe gabimi eshte rregulluar.
Ne qofte se ke Windows XP SP2 rekomandohet shume berja azhurnim e drajverave qe ke ne kompjuter si dhe berja azhurnimi i programeve te instaluara.
===
Gabimi 1001,fault bucket.
Shkaqet per kete difekt jane:
Firewalli.Duhet riinstaluar.
Ka raste qe rekomandohet riinstalimi i Internet eksplorerit.
Per te riinstaluar Internet explorerin,shko ne start/run.Ketu fut 
ekzakt shprehjen rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 C:\windows\inf\ie.inf Klikohet ok dhe riinstalimi i explorerit do filloje.Me mbarimin e instalimit te eksplorerit,klik ne browser ne Tools(mjete)/internet options/programs.Klik ne butonin"reset
web settings" dhe apliko ne fund.
Ky gabim ka lidhje edhe me programin MSword 2000(SR-1).Ne qofte se ke nje program te tille,me mire hiqe fare dhe merr nje program version te ri.
Mund te shkaktohet edhe nga skedari Rkadmin.dll si pjese e Mikrosoft Windows 2000 Resource Kit.Gabimi ndodh kur ben kerkim disa here te skedareve ne kompjuter,duke shkuar Start/search.
Kur ky difekt shoqerohet me ekranin blu te vdekjes(BSOD),atehere shiko ti besh ri instalim dhe azhurnim video kartes.
===
Gabimi 1000 - Faulting application winamp.exe, version 5.1.1.143
Ne kete rast gabimi shiko nese programi ka nevoje te azhurnohet.Hap winampin.Klik ne help/about.Shenon numrin e versionit.Shiko te faqja e Winampit nese ka ndonje link per te bere update per versionin qe ke.ose mund te shkarkosh version me te ri te winampit.Cinstalon winampin qe ke dhe shkarkon te riun nga faqja e winampit.Gabimi i winampit mund te jete i lidhur me difekte te internet explorerit.Rregullimi i eksplorerit me riinstalim sic eshte shkruar me lart, mund te korigjoje automatikisht difektet me winampin.Sidoqofte provo te besh azhurnim te winampit.
===
Gabimi 11706-Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003 -- Error 1706
Per ta rregulluar lexo ne kete faqe http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=k...d=2488&sid=320
===
Gabimi 1002 - Hanging application bsplayer.exe, version 1.0.0.811
Ka te ngjare qe difekti eshte me origjine nga exploreri.Riparimi i internet explorerit e rregullon kete difekt.Shiko nese ka nevoje programi per azhurnim.
===
1002 - Hanging application firefox.exe Azhurno Firefoksin.Kerkohet riinstalim i explorerit.
===
1002 Hanging application Dreamweaver MX 2004 Installer.exe
Ky gabim do te thote qe kur ke instaluar dreamweaver si program,ka pasur pauza,ngecje ne instalim,te perkohshme si rezultat i renies se memorjes se lire ram.Jane mbajtur shume dritareve te internetit te hapura.Per pasoje programi instalues eshte pergjigjur me ngadale se duhet,instalimi nuk eshte bere shpejt dhe ka krijuar gabimin me lart.Provo te hapesh programin Makromedia.Nqs programi punon ne rregull,atehere injoroje kete gabim.
===
1000 - Faulting application speed2.exe Shkaktuar si difekt nga loja "Need for speed". Faji mund te jete drajveri i video kartes.Shiko ta azhurnosh.Ne pergjithsi difektet ne luajtjen e lojrave vijne si pasoje e ndonje drajveri video qe duhet azhurnuar.Mundohu ta luash lojen pa mbajtur shume dritare interneti hapura.Beji exit programeve si firewall,antivirus.Mbaje kompjuterin me sa me shume rezerve memorje te lire ne RAM dhe pa ngarkesa.Difekti i lojes mund te vije edhe per shkak te krakut qe ke perdorur.Kraku si skedar,nuk eshte bere mire,per pasoje skedari exe nuk punon mire dhe jep gabime.Mund te shohesh probleme me luajtjen e lojes.
===
1000 - Faulting application videosecurity.exe
Riinstalohet programi videosecurity, ose shiko te azhurnosh videokarten ne nje version me te ri.
===
1000 - Faulting application fifa2005.exe Problem me videokarten,krakun qe ke perdorur,ose eshte gjeneruar si gabim nga niveli i ulet i memorjes RAM.
===
1002 - Hanging application GameFace.exe Shkaku njelloj si per Fifa2005 Gabimi vjen edhe nga internet eksploreri qe duhet riinstaluar.
===
1000 - Faulting application lc4setup.exe, version 2.11.15.0
Gabim i krijuar per shkak te memorjes gjate instalimit.Shikoje programin si punon.Nqs punon mire,injoroje kete gabim.
===
1000 - Faulting application 123pwdrec_setup.exe Shkaku njelloj si LC4 me lart.
===
5003 - The description for Event ID ( 5003 ) in Source ( TrueVector Service ) +5011 - The description for Event ID ( 5011 ) in Source ( TrueVector Service ) Te dyja keto difekte kane lidhje me programin Zone Alarm.Programi ka difekte ne kod(bugs).Duhet pritur dhe shihet te faqja e zone alarmit per ndonje verion me te ri qe i ka rregulluar keto difekte.
===
1002 - Hanging application mshta.exe
MSHTA ose Microsoft HTML Aplikacion Host eshte pjese e windowsit qe perdoret per te ekzekutuar skedaret me format.hta
1000 - Faulting application ypager.exe
Ky difekt ka lidhje me messenxherin e yahoo-se Si pasoje e difektit, messenxheri ne Yahoo mbyllet ne menyre te papritur.
1002 - Hanging application oDC.exe Ky difekt lidhet me programin DC++
1002 - Hanging application ResHacker.exe, version 3.4.0.79
Te duhet te besh riinstalim te internet eksplorerit
Vazhdon me gabimet e sistemit ne postin e ardhshem..

----------


## benseven11

Gabime te sistemit

8003 - The master browser has received a server announcement from the computer REBORN that believes that it is the master browser 

Ky eshte difekt ne konfigurim ne network.Gabim ne ndonje switch,ose router.Komunikimi mes kompjuterit klient dhe server behet keq.Nuk lejohet login ne te dyja krahet.Kjo ndodh kur kompjuteri klient perpiqet te punoje si master browser,nderkohe qe ky privilegj i takon kompjuterit server ne rrjet.Kur kompjuteri klient perpiqet qe te punoje si master dhe deshton krijohet ky gabim.Gjithashtu subnet mask ne kompjuterin klient nuk eshte ne rregull,duhet ndryshuar.Switchat dhe routerat jane konfiguruar keq dhe leshojne informacion ne portet UDP
137,138.
===
8032 - The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport..

Per kete difekt ke nje shkrim ne kete faqe.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q135404/
===
4321 - The name "WORKGROUP :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 86.104.182.157. The machine with the IP address 86.104.182.136 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.
Ke problem me subnet masken.Eshte keq duhet ndryshuar.Shiko tek network settings,per Ip adresen dhe subnet masken te jene korrekt.
===
The System Restore filter encountered the unexpected error '0xC000007F' while processing the file 'NeroDigital.ini' on the volume 'HarddiskVolume1'. It has stopped monitoring the volume.

Te duhet te besh nje ndryshim ne sistem restore,qe te monitorizoje vetem Driverin C,ku ndodhet windowsi dhe jo ndonje volum,apo particion tjeter.Detaje si behet i ke ketu.http://bertk.mvps.org/html/drivedisable.html
===
8009 - The browser was unable to promote itself to master browser. The computer that currently believes it is the master browser is HERCULES.

Kompjuteri klient kerkon te behet master browser.Kjo ndodh kur ne nje  rrjet jane konfiguruar 2 kompjutera si master browser.Eshte gabim.Shiko te network settings tek kompjuteri klient qe te korigjohet nga master browser ne klient.Kjo ndodh edhe ne rastet kur ne nje rrjet nuk eshte  konfiguruar te network settings,nuk eshte vendosur vendosur fare se kush do jete kompjuteri master browser.Per pasoje kompjuteri me sistem operimi XP automatikisht behen master.Edhe kompjutera te tjere me xp jane me default master.Ne qofte se ne rrjet ka edhe kompjutera me windows 2000 atehere ato kthehen ne klient me default.Dmth me default nga serveri,kompjuteri me xp automatikisht behet master browser dhe e mund kompjuterin me windows 2000 ose me windows 98.Mbajtja ne nje rrjet e 2 ose me shume kompjuterave me windows xp si master browser shkakton kete gabim.Duhet te jete vetem nje kompjuter master browser.
===
1112 - Failed to register for user printing preferences change notification. Open the Services snap-in and confirm that the Printer Spooler service is running 

Kjo ndodh ne rastet kur perdor programin remote asistence te windowsit dhe do te te printosh nje skedar.Gabimi ndodh pasi ti nuk ke te drejta,nuk te eshte dhena e drejta per te lexuar skedarin nga administratori i atij kompjuteri.Prandaj ndodh gabimi.Nqs administratori te jep te drejten per te lexuar dhe printuar,gabimi nuk shfaqet.Gjithashtu ka lidhje me serviset terminale.Shiko tek serviset e windowsit qe seriset terminale te jene aktive,jo te caktivizuara(disable).serviset mund ti shohesh duke shkuar start/run/services.msc Aty sigurohu qe spooler servisi eshte vendosur si automatik,ose manual.
===
59 - Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe.

 Ky difekt lidhet me fikjen e papritur te chatit te mesenxherit,pasi e hap.Provo ta heqesh messenxherin nga lista e programeve qe aktivizohen me ndezjen e kompjuterit.Shkohet start/run/msconfig/ok.Klikohet ne startup buton.Ja heq shenjen e v-se katrorit perpara msn messengerit.Klikon poshte apliko.Fik dhe ndez kompjuterin.Mesazhi gabimit nuk do shfaqet me.Kjo ndodh edhe ne rastet kur bashke me msn mesenxherin ne listen startup ke edhe yahoo messenxher,aim messenxher.
===
58-Syntax error in manifest or policy file "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" on line 9.

Gabim skripti ne windows,shoqerohet me shfaqjen e nje dritareje qe te pyet nese do te vazhdosh ose jo.Klikon ne jo.Injoroje kete gabim.
===
1003 - Error code 1000008e, parameter1 c0000005, parameter2 bfad78c8, parameter3 eb0acb14, parameter4 00000000.

Kompjuteri ben ristart te papritur.
Shkaku i kesaj eshte per pjese hardware nje cike te vjetra qe nuk punojne mire me windowsin XP pro sp2.Driveri nuk eshte i mire ose eshte i pafirmosur,(unsigned) nga mikrosofti.Shiko drajverat e videokartes,printerit modemit.Mund te kete problem edhe me memorjen ram

1003 - Error code 1000000a, parameter1 9d086240, parameter2 00000002, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 8051ec1c

Edhe ketu kerkohet te behen update drajverat e pjeseve hardware.Duhet pare dhe kontrolluar memorja e ram-it.Perdor programin Memtest per te testuar ramin

----------


## Kleidi

Karten video ma ka rregullu ardi_pg_id dhe ai problemi me remote desktop eshte per shkak se hyri ardi ne pc time nga pc e atij dhe do i kete dale ndonje error besoj ...
  Te tjerat bera ashtu sic me the ti pervec kesaj se sdija ca vlere ti jepja ... RAM e kam 2 x 512 

Ah se harrova .... FALEMINDERIT PER NDIHMEN  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Kleidi

Pasi bera restart pc me doli kjo warning msg qe me sa pashe une dhe me sa marr vesh une skishte ndonje gje me rendesi por qe po e postoj per te qene me i sigurte...

----------


## benseven11

Meqenese kompjuteri ka mbi 1000 mb RAM,atehere nuk aplikohet rregulli i page file,virtual memorjes.Rregulli i page file =1.5-2 here me e madhe se madhesia e RAM-it aplikohet ne rast se kompjuteri ka 128,256,512,memorje RAM.Ne rastin tend vetem kliko te rrethi  perpara "Non page file"dhe klikon poshte ok.Nuk ka nevoje per ato vlera  minimum,maximum.Ajo aplikohet kur memorja eshte ne nivele madhesie e ulet ,mesatare.Sigurohu qe dy copat e memorjes 512 mb secila,te jene identike.Mund ti shikosh etiketat,te jene nje model.Provo ti besh test memorjes me programin memory test.Ne qofte se programi memory test te jep,raporton gabime,atehere njera nga copat e memorjes ka difekt dhe eshte shkak problemesh.Ne rast se te jep gabim testimi,hiq njeren cope te memorjes,dhe provo test  duke mbajtur vetem njeren cope.Nqs nuk te jep gabim atehere shkaku eshte copa e memorjes qe ke hequr qe eshte me difekt.Nqs te jep gabim,atehere hiqe copen e memorjes nga kompjuteri si difektoze dhe provo copen qe ke te hequr,nese eshte ne rregull ose jo.Mund te provosh edhe ndrrimin e vendeve te dy copave.Copen ne folene e dyte e vendos te foleja e pare.Copen ne folene e pare e ngul te e dyta.
==
Figura e konfiguracionit te del automatikisht me ndezjen e kompjuterit,pasi ke bere ndryshime ne Startup duke mos lejuar disa programe te ngarkohen automatikisht me ndezjen e kompjuterit.Ajo dritare thjesht te kerkon qe te aktivizosh gjithe programet ne startup,gje qe nuk rekomandohet,pasi rendon kompjuterin.Gjithashtu te lista ne Startup mund te kesh ndonje proces virusi,trojani qe  e ke caktivizuar me pare.Me nje fjale,rekomandohet boot i modifikuar dhe jo normal.Ajo dritare ska asgje per tu shqetesuar.Kur te shfaqet,vetem kliko ne butonin anullo(cancel) dhe je ne rregull.Nuk duhet klikuar ne butonin ristart te dritarja qe do hapet me vone.Vetem klikohet ne butonin anullo.
Jam i bindur qe tek Event viewer(shikusi i ngjarjeve),disa  gabime ne aplikacion dhe ne sistem i ke te vjetra,mbi 2 jave.Shiko te rreshtat anash per datat,kur kane ndodhur.Nje pjese e ketyre difekteve kane lidhje me videokarten dhe si difekte kane ndodhur perpara se Ardi te jete futur ne kompjuter.Ka mundesi qe disa difekte nuk do perseriten,pasi videokarten e ke te rregulluar nga Ardi.Tek shikusi i ngjarjeve ke nje funksion per te fshire ditarin(clear event log).
Shiko aty ne view ose tools ose aksion.I fut nje te fshire te gjitha rreshtave dhe e mban shikusin e ngjarjeve bosh.Me vone,neser e me tutje,kontrolloje shikusin e ngjarjeve,nese te raporton ndonje gabim te ri.

----------


## Kleidi

Nuk mund te hap motherbord pasi eshte e vulosur se ka 3 vjet garanci dhe vetem ata mund ta hapi ndryshe me humbet garancia ...

  Faleminderit per te tjerat ...

----------


## Kleidi

Gjate instalimit te flashget me nxorri kete error ... Riinstalimin e explorer smunda ta bej pasi komadat qe me dhe ti nuk i hapte. 
  Si mund ta ri instaloj ate explorer se po me acaron nga nervat ???

----------


## benseven11

Perpara se te instalosh flashgetin,skanoje skedarin setup me antivirus.I klikon me te djathte skedarit exe dhe zgjedh skan me antivirus.Mire eshte qe programi te shkarkohet nga faqja e kompanise qe e ka krijuar, ose download.com
"Data execution protection"u fut ne sp2 nga mikrosofti per te mbrojtur kompjuterin nga programe te pasigurta,viruse cracks etj qe ato te mos ekzekutohen ne memorje.Dmth per qellime sigurie.Pasi ekzekutimi i tyre mund te shkaktoje krash te windowsit si dhe buffer overflow.
Duhet bere nje ndryshim te Data execution protection qe te lejoje executimin e skedareve exe dhe dll ne memorje.Shkohet ne start/control panel/sistem/advanced.te figura qe do shohesh i vihet nje pike rrethit te dyte si ne figuren me poshte..Klikon poshte apliko dhe ok.Pastaj provon te instalosh Flashgetin.

----------


## benseven11

Ekziston edhe nje menyre tjeter per te caktivizuar"data execution protection"
Shkohet ne start/run.Ketu futet ekzakt Notepad %SYSTEMDRIVE%\Boot.ini
Klikohet ok dhe ne faqen e notepadit do kesh figuren e Boot ini si me poshte.
E shikon pjesen ne blu ku thote" No execute=optout"?Kjo shprehje ndryshohet.
Behet execute Pastaj klikon lart ne Fila/save dhe e ruan si Boot1.ini.Figura e boot ini e ndryshuar eshte figura e dyte me poshte ku shihet "execute"

----------

